# Airport express / wifi étendu



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2013)

Hello

petite question, car je trouve que le site Apple n'est pas clair à ce sujet: 

Puis-je étendre un réseau wifi NON apple (donc pas d'apple extreme, seulement un modem/routeur/acces point Netgear)  avec une airport express ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

 la réponse est : NON.

_"Apple's "extend a wireless network" function is a proprietary feature that will only work if you have another Apple router."_


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> la réponse est : NON.
> 
> _"Apple's "extend a wireless network" function is a proprietary feature that will only work if you have another Apple router."_



J'avais loupé ce passage, merci 


Mais je peux tout de même capter le réseau ?

Le but premier étant la transmission de iTunes vers un ampli


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

A ma connaissance, non, sauf dans un cas précis :

Le routeur wifi supporte le protocole WDS, et tu as une version de Airport Utility (5.6 maxi je crois) qui permet le WDS.

Par exemple si tu as un DGN2200, ce doit être faisable : http://hpics.li/87846e8

Il faudrait cocher "activer la fonction répéteur", et choisir : "Station de réseau sans fil".

Saisir l'adresse MAC de la borne Airport.

Pour la borne Airport, configurer en WDS, et renseigner l'adresse MAC du Netgear.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2013)

Sérieux ???

ah ben merde alors

Autant acheter une apple tv


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

Tu peux le faire si le Netgear supporte le WDS (le mien, oui, cf capture).

Et : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1515?viewlocale=fr_FR

D'autre part il y a des exceptions (imprévisibles) : par exemple les Airport Express arrivent à se connecter à certains routeurs wifi Linksys.

Et ici un sujet qui dit, contrairement à ce que j'ai écrit plus haut, que oui, c'est possible (connexion au routeur, pas extension du wifi, hein) mais je pense que ça ne marche qu'en mode WDS, c'est à dire seulement avec des routeurs wifi supportant le WDS https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3696290?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2013)

wds, aucune idée, je vais fouiner dans le manuel

par contre l'appleTv marche sans soucis

j'ai du mal à croire qu'il y ait une différence avec l'airport express :hein:

Merci pour les infos en tout les cas 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

Les infos que je t'ai données sont confuses, car même à la source, c'est confus.

Je pourrais te donner des liens des discussions Apple Communities qui se contredisent totalement.

Voici ce que j'ai "synthétisé" après avoir lu d'innombrables pages sur le sujet :

- on ne peut pas connecter une Airport à un routeur wifi tiers avec la fonction "rejoindre un réseau" : les fonctions "étendre", ou "rejoindre" un réseau sous-entendent un réseau Apple.

- dans les Airport Utility jusqu'à 5.6 (pas après), dans l'onglet Airport, il y a 3 fonctions :
- créer un réseau
- étendre un réseau (Apple)
- rejoindre un réseau (Apple)

ET, en appuyant sur la touche Alt, on fait apparaitre une 4ème fonction, "rejoindre un réseau WDS".
C'est ça qui permet de se connecter en wifi à un routeur non-Apple, à condition qu'il supporte ce protocole WDS.
Par exemple c'est impossible avec une Livebox... qui ne supporte pas le WDS.

Quand on configure en WDS, on désigne une "source" (le routeur wifi) et des "clients".
On doit, à la source, indiquer les adresses MAC des clients, et, aux clients, indiquer l'adresse MAC de la source.

Les clients, si ce sont des bornes Apple, sont alors connectées au routeur, mais ne peuvent pas répéter son signal par wifi. 


Voilà ce qu'on obtient en appuyant sur Alt (entouré en rouge) : http://hpics.li/4b80151

NB : sur mon routeur Netgear, le WDS est dans "avancé ", "fonction répéteur de réseau sans fil".


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2013)

ok, merci

c'est effectivement confus .. et totalement stupide

Je vais aller poser la question chez un vendeur, comme ça s'il se trompe, je le lui ramènerai. 

Merci encore


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2013)

Réponse de la hotline: 

_Bien sûr que ça va fonctionner ! c'est fait pour ça ! 
Vous savez, la majorité de nos clients ont la box de leur FAI ! 
Encore heureux que cela fonctionne, sinon nous n'en vendrions presque pas
_

Catégoriquement "oui" donc

Je vais tenter le coup


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 intéressant, on va voir.

Encore faut-il qu'ils aient vraiment compris ta question (peut-on connecter une Airport Express par wifi à un routeur non Apple).


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2013)

Je pense avoir été assez clair

Suite semaine prochaine


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2013)

Je confirme qu'une borne Airport (Extreme ou Express), peut se connecter à n'importe quel réseau WiFi créé par n"importe quel appareil (heureusement!!!!)

Seule l'extension de réseau pose problème si le réseau n'est pas créé par une autre borne Apple


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

C'est une bonne nouvelle, et ça voudrait dire que la contrainte du WDS obligatoire ne s'applique QUE quand on cherche à étendre le réseau (fonction répéteur).

Et ça serait en phase avec : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3696290?start=0&tstart=0

Et confirmation ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1731?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Arlequin (18 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Je confirme qu'une borne Airport (Extreme ou Express), peut se connecter à n'importe quel réseau WiFi créé par n"importe quel appareil (heureusement!!!!)
> 
> Seule l'extension de réseau pose problème si le réseau n'est pas créé par une autre borne Apple



Salut Rémy

Voilà qui me rassure 

Tant pis pour le réseau étendu, c'est de moindre importance

Merci d'être passé


----------



## guymauve (18 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de rebondir sur le sujet vu que j'ai essayé d'étendre mon réseau (routeur Netgear) et ça ne fonctionnait pas.

Je l'ai donc mis en mode "accéder à un réseau sans fil" et ça fonctionne.

Mais mon routeur est dans mon bureau et ma borne express dans le salon, donc comment être certain que mes appareils mobiles qui sont au salon (PS3, ATV, iPad, Macbook) se connecte à ma borne express afin d'avoir la meilleure connexion possible ?

Est-il préférable de passer par une autre solution ? (cpl etc)

Déjà merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

si la borne est configurée pour "accéder à un réseau sans fil", elle peut distribuer la connexion par ses ports Ethernet, pas par wifi.

Les appareils du salon ne pourront se connecter par wifi QUE au routeur Netgear, pas à la borne Airport.

Pour que les appareils du salon puissent se connecter par wifi à la borne, il faut que la borne soit connectée au routeur par câble Ethernet, et qu'elle soit configurée pour "créer un réseau".

Si elle pouvait "accéder à un réseau sans fil", et rediffuser en wifi, elle serait en réalité en mode "étendre un réseau sans fil" (mode répéteur) ce qui n'est pas faisable avec le routeur Netgear.


----------



## guymauve (18 Avril 2013)

Merci de toutes ces précisions. Donc concrètement elle ne me sert à rien dans ma config actuelle.

Autant la revente et passer en tout cpl 

A moins qu'elle puisse servir pour ma PS3 ou mon ATV ?

J'avoue que je suis un peu perdu :-(


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2013)

Tout dépend de l'objectif et de la configuration des lieux.

Si l'objectif est d'avoir un point d'accès wifi (pour les appareils mobiles, entre autres) dans le salon parce que le routeur est trop loin, il faut relier la borne (qui "crée un réseau") au routeur par Ethernet :

- soit directement (câble Ethernet)

- soit en passant par 2 boitiers CPL :

Si ------ représente Ethernet, et ))))) le wifi :

Routeur ------ CPL - réseau électrique - CPL ------ Borne ))))))))


Ou alors utiliser un vrai répéteur wifi, autre que la borne Airport.

Mais la configuration utilisant Ethernet est plus performante.


----------



## guymauve (20 Avril 2013)

Il m'a fallu 2 jours pour me remettre de ton message  et chercher de mon côté.

Concrètement j'ai une connexion câble (50/2,5) qui arrive dans mon bureau au rez de chaussée. C'est de cet endroit que le wifi est retransmis dans toute la maison (nouvelle construction) via mon routeur.


Dans le salon, à +- 5m du routeur mais en traversant 2 murs le signal est correct mais peut être nul à certain moment ???

Dans le salon, j'ai un Atv + PS3 (qui fonctionnent en wifi)

J'ai en plus de mon ordinateur de bureau (mac mini), un ipad mini qui voyage dans toute la maison + macbook + 2 iPhone.

Je pensais donc partir sur du cpl. Mais lequel ? Il me faut obligatoirement au minimum un cpl au salon avec 2 rj45 +  un autre où je pourrais brancher mon airport express ?

Enfin il m'en faudrait un dans la chambre de mon fils à l'étage. 

Quels modèles conseillez-vous ? Quelle configuration ?

Déjà merci.


----------

